# Engine lift hook placement.



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

I am getting ready to reinstall the lift hook on my 389, and am wondering where it should go. My lift hook has a 45 degree bend in it so it stands straight up when attached to the front bolt of the intake manifold on the right side. This is where it has been ever since I have owned the car. I was going to mount it to the top right water pump stud, as per my restoration guide and the Ames Performance catalog. The hook has to much material on it to slide onto the stud, it hits the timing chain cover and water pump. I have also seen OPGI list this in their catalog as being mounted on the intake where mine has been. I believe this is the original hook, so is either position acceptable? I'm just trying to get the details right. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*FWIW almost everyone I've observed both in person and even just a quick online search show it mounted on the PS of WP as shown below. I don't recall seeing any set up on the manifold.If yours doesn't fit properly on this stud I would either find a different one or modify it so it can.*


----------

